# Ebay Scrubber & Reactor System



## vango57 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Has anyone ever tried this method? Just came across it on Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kit-Scrubber-Reactor-Home-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-Refining-Instructions-/140641178919?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20bede1527


Vango*


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 19, 2011)

Save your money.

My opinion only.

Tom C.


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 20, 2011)

I feel disappointment amongst other things when I say that these things are actually selling.


----------



## darshevo (Nov 20, 2011)

I see a dust buster, a coffee pot, a 5 gallon bucket, some hoses and tubes, and what looks like a float out of a toilet. That whole lot could be obtained for around $20 at goodwill or thrift store of your choice. What's inside the bucket to warrant the extra cost?


----------



## 4metals (Nov 20, 2011)

> What's inside the bucket to warrant the extra cost?




That's where he makes his profit. The entire setup is a joke. It rely's on the famous saying by P.T. Barnum "There's a sucker born every minute!"


----------



## butcher (Nov 20, 2011)

Did Shor put that together?


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 20, 2011)

butcher said:


> Did Shor put that together?



I think it would be $1000 if Shor was selling it.

Jim


----------



## Joeforbes (Nov 21, 2011)

Look at his feed back as a seller.. he's sold so many. :roll:


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Nov 22, 2011)

Can something like that even feasibly work? I can't imagine how that would work after extended use just for the fact that the fumes would corrode the internals on the vacuum or am I missing something? Not to mention how is that vacuum going to pull ALL of the fumes from a reaction when that whole bucket has to be depressurized to pull from the intake tube? I'm a super noob when it comes to stuff like that so PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong because I'd LOVE to build(reverse engineer ) something like that for my micro lab.


----------



## butcher (Nov 22, 2011)

Heating acids can make a lot of very corrosive deadly gas, I feel the vacuum would pull these fume's through the solution in the bucket, and back out of the bucket so fast that it would only partially scrub them, with most of the dangerous acids passing straight through.

Without more details of how the scrubber bucket is put together, whether he lowered the speed of the vacuum motor, whether there are metal parts inside the vacuum exposed to acidic fumes, am only guessing but my guess is it would not work.

I think you would be better off studying industrial scrubbers, getting your Ideas from them than messing with a bunch of junk someone put together in the back yard and selling to people on ebay who are trying to learn how to get gold from electronics.


----------



## vango57 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Thanks for the feedback. I guess I should have checked out his Ebay feedback.

Vango57*


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 1, 2012)

I was kinda surprised he didn't use an electric double breast pump... Seems like it would make it at least a little bit more humorous if not more efficient.

If it looks looks like a toilet, and flushes like a toilet it probably means it will only produce crap.

Just my opinion! =)


----------



## Airstr5000 (Apr 2, 2012)

I understand that most of these items are cheap an easily obtainable but the maker claims he uses these type of parts for ease of finding replacement parts. He claims
8-10 grams daily using this system and that it is 100 % tested and leakproof. He claims that the scrubber completely neutralizes the gases from the refining so you could potentially keep it in an area such as an apartment complex or where an exhaust hood is impossible. The Price is 250 dollars for everything including shipping. Is it worth the cost for the design of this very simple and easy to use set up where I can use it residentially on a small scale and process all the scrap I acquire day by day? Or should i spend some time taking the time to construct my own design and spend about 50 bucks tops? Note: I am not handy at all, so would the ease of having a constructed system be more beneficial for me since it may take me a long time to construct it myself?


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 2, 2012)

Airstr5000 said:


> I understand that most of these items are cheap an easily obtainable but the maker claims he uses these type of parts for ease of finding replacement parts. He claims
> 8-10 grams daily using this system and that it is 100 % tested and leakproof. He claims that the scrubber completely neutralizes the gases from the refining so you could potentially keep it in an area such as an apartment complex or where an exhaust hood is impossible. The Price is 250 dollars for everything including shipping. Is it worth the cost for the design of this very simple and easy to use set up where I can use it residentially on a small scale and process all the scrap I acquire day by day? Or should i spend some time taking the time to construct my own design and spend about 50 bucks tops? Note: I am not handy at all, so would the ease of having a constructed system be more beneficial for me since it may take me a long time to construct it myself?



You might want to read what people have written about the Shor system, at the very best this is a cheaper, less efficient and potentially dangerous system. Remember, during the acid consumption of metal you will be creating NOx at the very least. Look at the picture of this system and ask yourself these questions. What parts of this system are not acid resistant. How long will those parts last with daily use, being exposed to acid fumes. I don't think the vacuum would be acid resistant at the very least, and if it stops working. If I was running this inside an apartment like the designer claims, and just one of the parts fails, what will happen? Then ask yourself where all the fumes would go? I think the potential for leaking NOx inside a small apartment, or even on your back porch in an apartment complex would be putting yourself and your neighbors at risk.

If you read the post about a new scrubber design here
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=9115 
you might find a few really good pointers. 4metals posted a design that can be adapted for many different applications. You could make your own reaction chamber and/or hood, hood a scrubber to it and have a system that is safe and reliable if you design and build it correctly. If you read all the posts, you will see where several people have answered my own questions in the thread as well as others. There are so many people with so much knowledge that if you read then ask the right questions you will most likely get the answers you need. Which looks like what you are doing here.

I am a novice and in no way want to lead anyone to believe I am any sort of expert on any of this, yet. =) So you will want to read a lot more and ask more questions of people that know more than I do. I would read the complaints about the Shor system, which looks at the very least, to be put together far better than this system is, but in reality doesn't produce good results.


----------



## MysticColby (Apr 2, 2012)

4 months, he's sold 20 of them x $250 each = $5000, almost pure profit  not bad if it's not his day job.
It does looked jerry-rigged and likely to fail soon, but consider the people who would buy it: idiots who might try to refine gold in an open steel pot on their kitchen stove. This is definitely a step up from that


----------

